# Need a last minute crew for 1-15-2014



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

I need 3 people for a last minute day trip tomorrow morning leaving out of freeport 6:00 am

9792153604


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

I could still use 1 or 2 more call anytime between now and 6 am


----------



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Ready to go*

Leaving out of freeport and going where? Target species? What's estimated cost?


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

How did you do? Looking for some reports


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

Report posted


----------

